# "\r" vs. "\n"



## ulr!ch (30. Mrz 2005)

Hi JavaGemeinde,

ich lege eine Textdatei an und möchte gerne einen Zeilenumbruch, der von Textverarbeitungsprogrammen als solcher interpretiert wird, anlegen. Benutze ich da "\r" (angeblich *R*eturn) oder "\n" (linebreak)?
Wo liegt da eigentlich der Unterschied?

By<e Ulrich


----------



## EagleEye (30. Mrz 2005)

\n ist unix
\r ist mac
\r\n ist windows format
du kannst auch Syste.getProperty("line.separator") nehmen
dann gibt er die das passende zu dem os


----------



## ulr!ch (30. Mrz 2005)

Danke!
Kurz, knapp und präzise, funktioniert! 
 :applaus: 

By<e Ulrich


----------

